# Help! stuck on TTOC website



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

So addicted! must stop! 

Help me I cant beat Kell at any of the games! :roll:

How Addictive


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad you like it!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Wahey got the games to work and a highest score


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

dam where have all my high scores gone.....dam you all :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope you haven't beaten any of mine :evil:

I'm off to check...... :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Still waiting my password......................... help?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Still waiting my password......................... help?


Pmd u on the TTOC site Barry


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting my password......................... help?
> ...


Not got that either Rich? Having a bad IT day so I will try again tomorrow :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Got it Rich but it does not let me in?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorted.......... brilliant job


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Wahey got the games to work and a highest score


Not any more...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I hope you haven't beaten any of mine :evil:
> 
> I'm off to check...... :roll:


Sorry Paul but that seemed like a challenge :wink:

Just hadt to knock you into second place


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Can I just point out that I enjoy not being able to get on any of the highest score boards


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can I just point out that I have actually got 2560 on Blast Billiards but the game crashes when you get blown up over 2K :roll: :evil: (slg will confirm this - hope he hasn't actually beaten that score too :wink: )


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Can I just point out that I have actually got 2560 on Blast Billiards but the game crashes when you get blown up over 2K :roll: :evil: (slg will confirm this - hope he hasn't actually beaten that score too :wink: )


Beats my 45 then :?


----------

